# 49 years old ;finally have my first horse



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Congratulations! Enjoy your horse.


----------



## Cedar & Salty (Jul 6, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------



## MissLulu (Feb 3, 2019)

Congratulations! Don't tell anyone but I'm older than you and just got my first horse at the beginning of December.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Congratulations! Welcome to the HF and to horse ownership!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

CONGRATS and WELCOME TO HF!


Nothing gets a body in better shape than owning a horse, IMO, except maybe a lot of heavy yard work.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Overweight or not, she looks really pretty. Send more pictures! I hope you get a lot of enoyment out of her.


----------



## Melissa J Sadlowski (Feb 12, 2019)

I am figuring this sight out still with replying to people lol . Thank you all for your welcomes and nice words.


----------



## Melissa J Sadlowski (Feb 12, 2019)

Some pics


----------

